# Aide pour Choisir Disque dur interne



## leajohansson (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour a tous, le disque dur de mon macbook pro vient de me lacher du coup je pense en racheter un nouveau et en profiter pour redonner une jeunesse à mon MBP debut 2011

Ma config:
2,3 GHz intel core i5
4go de memoire 1333 MHz
Disque dur: hitachi 320go 5400t SATA
Lion OSX 10.7.5


Bon je me suis un peu renseignée, mais tout reste tres confus. 
Que me conseillez vous de faire ? Quel DD prendre et est ce que je dois changer la RAM ? 
Sachant que je recherche pas mal de stockage 500Go ou plus, et j'ai pas envie que mon MBP soit un escargot donc un minimum de rapidité. Pas de grosse chauffe du DD et j'apprecie enormement de pas l'entendre tourner  
J'ai une grosse biblio photo, video et musique, et je fais un peu de montage video. 

Aussi, dois-je passer a Mountain Lion ?? est il vraiment mieux que Lion ? 

Je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter un SSD et je ne veux pas de RAID non plus >.< 

Au debut j'ai pensé prendre le momentus XT 750go mais est ce vraiment necessaire et est il vraiment bien ? et si je le prend est ce que je dois aussi changer la RAM? 

Ou prendre un DD 750go 7200t de western digital scorpio black et changer la ram pour 8go.

Mais maintenant j'hesite a prendre un plus simple 500go 5400t et ram de 8go car j'ai peur qu'avec un 7200t il chauffe en ne fasse trop de bruit..

La difference entre 5400 t et 7200t niveau chauffe et bruit est elle vraiment flagrante ? 

Merci de m'avoir lu 

Thank youuuuu


----------



## edd72 (8 Février 2013)

Tout dépend de ton budget.

Les 8Go de RAM, on est d'accord.

Pour le DD, un SSD te changerait la vie (par contre 500Go, ça coûte un prix non négligeable)


----------



## leajohansson (8 Février 2013)

Des conseils sur quelles barettes acheter ? 
Jai pas les moyens de mettre un SSD, donc pour le DD ce sera un normal ou le hybrid de Seagate.

Mais enfait ce que je me demande le plus c'est est ce qu'un 7200t cest vraiment necessaire, si je mets 8go de ram ? ^____^


----------



## lejoss (8 Février 2013)

Désolé... un SSD te fera gagner 20 fois ce que te fera gagner le passage à 8 Go de RAM... Un SSD de 256 Go, c'est dans les 160 / 180 &#8364;... 8 Go de RAM, c'est 50 à 70 &#8364; selon la marque et le vendeur... + 50 à 70 &#8364; le disque dur de 500 Go selon la vitesse et le vendeur... C'est pas tout à fait le même prix, certes mais pas loin, et ce n'est pas la même quantité de stockage, mais c'est pas le même gain en performance... Perso, je n'hésiterais pas : SSD 256 Go (quitte à rester à 4 Go de RAM qui est moins pénalisant avec un disque rapide qu'avec un disque lent).


----------



## edd72 (8 Février 2013)

Euh... il faudrait quand même voir si tu satures ce 4Go (swap) ce qui est fréquent avec Lion/Mountain Lion.

Et si tel est le cas, le passage à 8Go est plus qu'indiqué car si tu passes à un SSD tu vas swapper dessus, ce swap sera certes plus rapide (qu'avec un HDD) mais bien moins qu'une écriture en RAM (et c'est un peu idiot comme principe).

Donc analyse ton utilisation de ta RAM.
(perso au passage à Lion, je suis très rapidement passé à 8Go car je trouvais ça infecte avec 4Go mais ça dépend de l'usage de chacun... ensuite je suis passé sur SSD)


----------

